# partage logiciel multi-utilisateur



## antibois (29 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je tente ma chance en vous posant la question suivante.
Je viens de créer un compte utilisateur local sur Win11 sur mon PC. Est-il possible d'autoriser l'accès à un logiciel directement depuis ma session, sans réintaller ce logiciel?
Ex: un jeu est installé sur ma session (compte microsoft + admin) et je voudrais lui donner l'accès depuis sa propre session (non-admin)
Merci d'avance.


----------



## drs (29 Mars 2022)

Salut

Tu auras plus de réponse sur un forum windows quand même…
Lorsque tu as installé est ce que la question de savoir s’il faut l’installer que pour toi ou pour tout le monde a été posé? Si oui tu as mis quoi?
As tu essayé de créer une nouvelle session et de tester?


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2022)

antibois a dit:


> Je viens de créer un compte utilisateur local sur Win11 sur mon PC. Est-il possible d'autoriser l'accès à un logiciel directement depuis ma session, sans réintaller ce logiciel?
> Ex: un jeu est installé sur ma session (compte microsoft + admin) et je voudrais lui donner l'accès depuis sa propre session (non-admin)
> Merci d'avance.


C'est possible, mais comme sous macOS c'est le compte Administrateur qui va définir les autorisations des applications avec un compte local ou de tout autre compte.


----------

